# African cichlid sand (live)



## jackerma (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a 120 gallon with a 48" refugium built in the stand with wet dry and overflow. I was going to make it a cichlid tank but I decided to try SW. Does anyone know if I can use the sand sold as the African cichlid live sand?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are going SW, you have a lot of modification to make. A wet dry filter is not what you want. Lets start from the beginning and get you set up correct.

What type of saltwater setup are you interested in? Will it be fish only, or do you plan to keep inverts & corals?


----------

